
A Secret Plan to Kill Third Parties in New York - ilamont
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/29/nyregion/election-third-party-ny.html
======
NotSammyHagar
This is terrible of course. We should do what we can to increase the chance of
third parties to get on ballots. The idea that each party gets to be a
potential king maker because they always appear on the next election's ballots
and get to pick people to appear is terrible. In Washington state the two
primary people with the highest votes get on the final ballot. This can lead
to two candidates of the same party making the ballot. Perhaps we should
switch this to the top 3 to encourage 3rd parties. Certainly two makes it more
likely that only and R & D make it.

